# Pittock Mansion...



## Steve5D (Nov 6, 2012)

I was in Portland, Oregon a few weeks ago and made a trip up to Pittock Mansion:

1.








2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 6, 2012)

1. I like this one, however I feel maybe a different angle might have been better? Also the tree in the upper right looks off, halos and color compared to the rest of the photo.

2. This is my favorite of the set BY FAR. I love the processing and the detail you pulled out. I think I can even see dust particals in the air. I love the light coming in the window. My nit-pick would be to clone out the fire extinguisher. 

3. I am a sucker for those dark warm colors, thus...I love it!

4. Something is off about the composition in this one...TO ME...anyway. I know you were trying to get that door, but maybe the crop is a little tight, since I want to see more of the building. Also the tree on the left is way too green.  

5. Its nice. However the column on the left hand side distracts big time, since parts are blown out and it doesnt fit well with the rest of the picture. 

6. Very nice. I personally like all of the shadows and lights you have captured. Also how the outside looks very nice and not just an after-thought.

Overall a really nice set, thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 6, 2012)

#2 is my favorite, as well.

Thanks!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 6, 2012)

Really superb work.  Both shots of the stairs are really great compositions with beautiful sweeping lines.  I also like the rich earth tones in the study.


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2012)

Great stuff. Number 2 jumps off the screen from where I sit. I only thing I don't like about 2 is that damn fire extinguisher in the back ground.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 14, 2012)

markj said:


> Great stuff. Number 2 jumps off the screen from where I sit. I only thing I don't like about 2 is that damn fire extinguisher in the back ground.



Thanks!

And, honestly, I never even noticed the fire extinguisher. When I get some time, I'll rectify that!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 14, 2012)

They look too HDR for me


----------



## markj (Nov 14, 2012)

What then do you consider acceptable HDR? Nothing is over processed in my opinion, I think Steve submitted some great examples of HDR. I'd add inspiring. You must not a fan of HDR, and that's OK, but then your probably reading the wrong forum. If in fact, you are a fan of HDR, please post some HDR that doesn't look too HDR. In America we say, "Your up too bat", gsgary.


----------

